# Very positive report following Colonoscopy



## The Real MC (Sep 23, 2015)

My follow-up with my GI relating to my colonoscopy on 8/24 was today.  Other than the stricture (report called it "inflammation"), my piping was pretty much unremarkable.  I told my GI that other than one episode, I had been free of problems in the last six months through diet (eliminating trigger foods).  He seemed quite pleased with my progress.

Usually CD patients have a colonoscopy every five years.  When I reviewed the paperwork from the dr visit, he scheduled my next colonoscopy out to TEN years.

My GI is the chief of the gastro department, so that gives me great confidence.

And I will be DILIGENT to prevent any more problems.


----------



## Axelfl3333 (Sep 24, 2015)

Good!


----------



## scottsma (Sep 24, 2015)

It's good to hear positive news.Also you're positive outlook is refreshing.Long may it last!!!    It will be good karma for a lot of people,especially newbies just starting out on the arduous,sometimes scary, journey of crohns.


----------



## The Real MC (Sep 24, 2015)

Yeah I wanted to ease the anxiousness of CD patients out there, new and experienced.  There can be a ray of hope.


----------

